# Can't delete a folder from memory stick



## dave28 (5 Jan 2007)

There's a folder containing a file which I cannot delete from my 512 memory stick. When I try, the prompt says : "_Cannot remove folder (name of folder) - The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable_"

I know the file was a pdf and I know I no longer need it. It's not vital that I delete it but if anyone knows how I might as well .....


----------



## Decani (6 Jan 2007)

As the error suggests, it sounds like the file allocation table is corrupted. You could just back up the other contents of the stick and then format it.


----------



## dave28 (6 Jan 2007)

Thank you Decani - simple solution but I didn't actually think of doing that !


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2007)

Decani said:


> As the error suggests, it sounds like the file allocation table is corrupted. You could just back up the other contents of the stick and then format it.


Just out of curiosity, is this one of the risks of removing a memory stick without using the "safe" removal option from the start tray? 

[I'm not asking if that's exactly what happened in this instance, just if it is one possible risk]


----------



## Guest125 (8 Jan 2007)

It sounds like it. The I-pod users on another thread think that might be what caused their I-pods to crash. I know incorrect disconnection caused my 15 year old daughter's player to crash.She lost her music because we had to format the memory.She learned her lesson though!!


----------



## Satanta (8 Jan 2007)

caff said:


> She learned her lesson though!!


Totally off topic, but just incase it may help Caff (or other users) in the future. 

Look through any Apple or iPod info and you'll see you can't save music from your iPod to your PC. Well, technically they're right, you can't.... until you download some software.

Music can easily be backed up from an iPod to a PC using programmes like Yami Pod ([broken link removed]) for example (just one I happened to see mentioned on AAM and tried it out), but lots of others out there - and free to download. They can be used to save music from any iPod to the PC running the software. (Another example http://www.copypod.net/) 

Other software (the name escapes me atm) is available which can be installed directly onto the iPod which allows the iPod to act as a storage device and any song on that iPod can be tranferred to any PC (no software needed on the PC afaik - haven't used one/any of these personally, hence why I can't remember any specific names).

(having used it just the other day I was very happy with Yami Pod. Transferred 30GB from the GFs iPod to her new laptop and the whole process was very simple [and surprisingly fast])


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

Satanta said:


> Just out of curiosity, is this one of the risks of removing a memory stick without using the "safe" removal option from the start tray?


You can avoid the need to safely eject flash drives by configuring Windows not to cache changes and flush them at its own leisure. Go to _Start -> My Computer_, right click and choose _Properties -> Hardware -> Device Manager_, right click on the relevant drive under _Disk drives_, go to the _Policies _page and choose _Optimize for quick removal _rather than _Optimize for performance_.


----------

